
Blizzard bans three college Hearthstone players for Hong Kong protest sign - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/16/20917574/blizzard-ban-hearthstone-college-students-grandmaster-china-hong-kong-protests
======
thelittleone
“I want to be clear: our relationships in China had no influence on our
decision” - J. Allen Brack, Blizzard Entertainment president

None whatsoever. This seems like a convenient delusion.

